# Internet only ''half working''



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello there, Hope you can help me out here.
(windows vista)
Its been some time now and only some sites work. Google, hotmail facebook wont load but youtube and ebay do. Im connected to the internet using wireless or the ethernet cable. This problem only occurred like 2 weeks back. I've googled (using another internet connection) the problem every where i just cant find a solution =( every where it seems unanswered. 

I can use other internet connections through wireless but using my own doesnt work yet for the rest of the fam its working for them? and it just happened out the blue? 

Any ideas?!


----------



## botanic (Oct 24, 2008)

reset your router, reset your modem


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ive done all that kinda stuff, once ive reset and turn on laptop the internet will work fully for like a minute or two and back to ''half working''


----------



## botanic (Oct 24, 2008)

can you ping google.com when this happens? if not can you ping the ip you might have a bad dns


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

I've seen this type of behavior when the firewall was blocking certain web pages. You might try turning off your firewall just see if the problem goes away.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

My firewall didnt stop these sites working before? But i tried it anyway same thing

I pinged google.. and it worked.. :S


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

So, its my understanding that you can ping google.com but the browser will not load the google web page. This seems to suggest that DNS is ok but the problem may be with the browser. You might try an alternate browser. If you are using Internet Explorer, download and try Firefox just to see if the problem persists.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, ive tried that too but its the same thing.. =|


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, but I'm just about out of ideas. In the "grasping at straws" category you might consider:
(1) Repair the TCP/IP stack
(2) Look for any popup blockers that might be running
(3) Post the problem on the Security and HJT forum to look for a virus

To repair the TCP/IP stack (From John Will):

For Windows Vista.
Start, All Programs, Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands (in bold):

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *
Reboot the machine.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thing is im pretty sure it isnt a virus. I do checks and scans regularly ive got norton and downloaded microsofts malicious software removers and spybot S&D and both didnt find anything. 

But thanks a lot for your suggestions 

I tried resetting IPv4&IPv6 and rebooted. Okay um this is wierd. Now facebook and google works and youtube and other sites have stopped working. :|

Oh wait spoke to soon. Basically they work when i turn on laptop but after a while they stop. sigh.


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems like you might be on to something there. You can affect the behavior. I wouldn't rule out a virus. The tools you are using are good but they can miss things. The best way to check is to run HijackThis

http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html

and post the resulting log on the Security & HJT forum and ask the experts there to see if anything strange shows up.

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohkay then I'll get on to it, just wondering if it was a virus wouldnt it affect any other connections i can use? Because using say the nieghbours works fine. once again thanks for helping me out 

Oh yeah what forum did you say?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

He's referring to the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs forum here.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you JohnWill.

After researching for hours else where some ways the problem was fixed for others were some files running behind, .dll type after they deleted them the net was fine I found one of these files after scanning using hijackthis unkown file c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll

are these files okay to delete?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*wpclsp.dll* - This is a file for Windows Vista and is associated with Windows Parental Control. There should be no reason to delete this file, since it's a legal part of Windows.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah yeah, thanks again. 

Ive posted the log lets see how it goes.


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

John Will
Thanks for helping out here. I think we can use your help; I'm pretty much stumped.

iaintcrazy
While waiting for the HijackThis analysis, it occurs to me that one key piece of evidence that we are working from is the fact that you cannot browse to google.com (for example) but you can ping it successfully. Since the problem is somewhat intermittent, maybe you should try testing that again. Confirm that you cannot open google.com in the browser, then
(1) Go to a command window and try pinging google.com
(2) If that is unsuccessful, try pinging 209.85.171.99
(3) If that is unsuccessful, do an ipconfig/all and post the results here.

Again, these are just suggestions.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Even if itheyre just suggestions its much appreciated, i never knew how much google/facebook etc. meant to me 

Yeah i pinged them theyre good. Im really stuck on this one too, if the same connection works for others and not me it might be my laptop thats the problem, but then i can use the nieghbours net and my internet is fine.. :S


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps you can try to Reset Internet Explorer 7 Settings, that may beat it into submission.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay I will do that, although I use Firefox more. I was thinking it was a dns problem? Because if i flush it using cmd google/facebook works for a while. (like half a minute)


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

In looking around the internet it seems that a Microsoft update caused a problem similar to yours for people running the Zone Alarm firewall, and I had a client with a similar problem running the McAfee firewall. In these cases, turning off the firewall solved the problem. I'm wondering if it would be worthwhile to completely uninstall your Norton Antivirus and see if that helps. I would suggest using the Norton uninstall tool:

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

to make sure you get everything. Again, just another shot in the dark.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, ZA fixed that issue in their next release, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, back from holidays. I was able to use a random connection there..
Hm I didnt want to uninstall norton so I disabled nortons firewall and windows own but nothing came of it..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may have to actually totally uninstall it and run the Norton Removal Tool to get it to release it's grip.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Will that affect my subscription.. ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'll obviously have to reinstall and re-enter your license number.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry for delay but I cant do that as I dont have the CD anymore. If the net worked fine before, how could norton be affecting the net now?

Also, I've been looking else where for solutions one recomendation was to boot in safe mode with networking and see if the sites that didnt work (the lists is growing) worked, but for some reason when i tried connecting to home internet it only had limited connectivity? Could that have anything to do with..? 

(nieghbours connection worked fine in safe mode)


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's one more thing to try:

You say that the rest of your family has no trouble connecting to your wireless router, and you have no trouble when you connect to your neighbor's wireless router. Microsoft reports that there can be an incompatibility between Vista's TCP autotuning feature and some routers. You can check this out for your system by running Microsoft's Internet Connectivity Evaluation Tool, located here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/using/tools/igd/default.mspx

If there is a problem, you can turn off the autotuning feature using the method given here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940266


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

It pretty much failed.. Traffic congestion test, TCP High Performance Test, UPnP Support Test and Multiple connection states test..

Okay so i went on the second link.. and for some reason when i try put password in for administrator on CMD it doesnt type it out and then i get failed login?


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

Try entering the command this way:

Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories , Right click on Command Prompt, and select "Run as Administrator"

in the command window that opens, enter:

*netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled*

Then test the internet access again.


----------



## iaintcrazy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah man, it didn't work. Thank you Cadenza and JohnWill for all your help


----------



## Cadenza (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh well, it was worth a try. I still think that removing your Norton Antivirus and Firewall may be the next step. You could always replace it with AVG and Windows Firewall if you don't have your registration number for Norton.


----------

